# Scalance S602



## OE-MS1 (18 August 2022)

Bei uns in der Firma sind diverse Router von 3.Firmen verbaut.
Ich habe die Projektdatei des Security Configuration Tools nicht.

Ist es möglich die aktuelle Konfiguration von dem S602 zu ziehen oder brauche ich das original Projekt?
(--> Ich müsste die IPs im Linking Table anpassen und will nicht die 3. Firmen beauftragen)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 August 2022)

OE-MS1 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich die aktuelle Konfiguration von dem S602 zu ziehen oder brauche ich das original Projekt?
> (--> Ich müsste die IPs im Linking Table anpassen und will nicht die 3. Firmen beauftragen)


Ist dir denn das Passwort des/der Geräte bekannt?


----------



## OE-MS1 (18 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist dir denn das Passwort des/der Geräte bekannt?


Ja, die Firmen verwenden ein Standardpasswort (hat man mir gesagt ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 August 2022)

OE-MS1 schrieb:


> ein Standardpasswort


ein oder das Standardpasswort? Wenn Sie das Standardpasswort ab Werk benutzen wäre es ja schwach.

Ansonsten, wie oder ob man mit dem SCT Tool sichern kann, ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand anderer dazu.
Im Handbuch steht zumindest mal nichts dazu. Haben die S602 Geräte kein WBM?


----------



## OE-MS1 (18 August 2022)

Ja ist ein Firmeninternes Standardpasswort. Nicht optimal aber OK. (man braucht soweit mir bekannt ohnehin physischen Zugang)
WMB kenne ich nicht. (Web Based....) Meines wissens gibt es kein Webinterface
--> Ich bin leider kein SPSler. Ich muss nur mit anderer Sensorik/PC durch den Router


----------

